# New TIME bicycles



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

Have found this article about new TIME bicycles for 2010: TIME NXR Instinct and TIME RX Instinct.
Haven't found anything else.
Does anybody have bigger pictures? More info on release date?
Also this new pedals looks awesome.....

http://www.velo101.com/actualite/default.asp?Id=16800


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

It looks like some where between VXRS and RXR....looks nice.....


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

My French is rusty, but it looks and reads like this is a monocoque frame - wonder if it's made in France? Looks like a lower price point, too..

Anybody have scoop?


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

By the price range, it looks like made in France. The Edge Pulse, the only one not made in FRance, is much cheaper. They also brag about their new production method, so it seems like an in-house production. At least I hope so..... Or my next one will definitely be a VRS Vibraser....


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

Link from TIME page on Facebook, in english

http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=92514684460&ref=mf


----------



## CycleLife (Apr 29, 2006)

*more pics*

i found these at http://www.velogessien.com/article-33139908.html

stunning!


----------



## CycleLife (Apr 29, 2006)

*a few more...i want one*

there's a 3D fly-through of the frame design on this website:
http://www.arueda.com/tech/reportajes/exclusiva-time-se-pasa-al-monocasco.html


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

Just beautifull.... no other words.....


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

well, they lost me, stupid integrated seat-posts. no sale. I will stick to my Time Edge with conventional seat-post, thanks. i wonder how many seasons it will take to revert to regular seat-posts.....


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Wow... The NXR looks beautiful... more in line with my tastes compared to the RXR. This just might be my next frame in about 2 years time. 

Here are fly trough 3D models for the new pedals. They look awesome. Apparently the claimed weights for the pedals and cleats are very comparable to the Look Keo ti.


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

acid_rider said:


> well, they lost me, stupid integrated seat-posts. no sale. I will stick to my Time Edge with conventional seat-post, thanks. i wonder how many seasons it will take to revert to regular seat-posts.....




Acid... the other model (RX Instinct, I think), is the same bike without the integrated setapost....


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm kind of disappointed with the way they look. I like the graphics, but the frames themselves have lost that distinct Time ancient yet modern look. Not that it's such a bad thing in itself, but they now look a lot like Treks, or Williers. Or Ridleys.


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, I'm with you Mapei, I'm rather fond of the look of my VXR Proteam... or any of the other Time frames I've had.


----------



## CycleLife (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah i do agree with you guys that the new frames do look more similar to the others (ridley, pinarello, etc), but i feel like they are more elegant in the details compared to the rest.....not too googly, not too plain. Personally the RXR was a bit too hard and angular for my taste. I wonder why they got away from using lugs....anyone care to speculate?
...I do still love the classic lugged look of my vxs translink.


----------



## CycleLife (Apr 29, 2006)

*New pics and some info*

Time posted a few new pics of the new frames on their facebook page...
Also, they also confirmed the placement of the new modules in their product line:
RXR Ulteam, Worldstar, NXR Instinct (new), VRS Vibraser, RX Instinct (new), Speedster S. They'll also have the Cross Proteam.
Another interesting point is that these new NXR & RX modules are BB30 only. the RXR will get the BB30 in the spring of 2010.


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

alex0220 said:


> Acid... the other model (RX Instinct, I think), is the same bike without the integrated setapost....


The NXR and RX are different beyond just the ISP (Translink):

On the Facebook page, Time says, "The RX Instinct will not be translink. It will be slightly different fibers as well, no HM, no nanostrength and no CMT dropouts for the fork".


----------

